# Jacksonville, FL - #A299846 M B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Jacksonville AS, FL - #A299846 M B&T came in 1/25

904-387-8924








[/img]


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

What website is this from? I can't see the images and would like to take a look. I'm in Jax. Don't see where I can search ID numbers on petfinder.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

They don;t list thru Petfinder, think it's PetHarbor. Just search for City of Jacksonville AS.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

He's a nice looking dog, even from that angle.


----------

